# Headache with 2 x 6 tongue and groove



## ChrWright (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't believe what you're describing is a good idea for several reasons:

Applications over concrete require special care since most concrete tends to allow water vapor transition which can warp solid woods (and even certain plywoods if they aren't rated for exterior/wet use.) I would consider installing treated sleepers, and then a traditional subfloor. Even then, an engineered T&G floor would be a better choice than solid wood.

You won't find an angled floor nailer that uses 3 1/4" nails. If you don't use a good long fastener with that thick of material, you run the risk of cupping. 

Another consideration:

Most garage floors are lower than the main house, as well. If you're down close to grade, your floor is going to be subjected to a lot of moisture issues that can cause wood floors to move, gap, cup, etc.


----------



## cricket1 (May 29, 2007)

*headache with 2 x 6 tongue and groove*

Thanks, ChrWright. Problem is I already put down the plywood, but put 6 mil poly underneath, so I hope that moisture will not be a problem. Also, any rain (which doesn't look very likely to happen ever again around here) will be diverted away from the building. Maybe I should ask the lumber people about who buys this kind of wood and what they use it for and what the heck they use to fasten it. I don't like the look of engineered woods, prefer the rustic look. 
Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Plywood over a vapor barrier on concrete is done pretty regularly in my area, so provided that you fastened the plywood enough (most guys fasten no farther than 18"s apart, and closer along the edges) I don't see a problem with that.

Having said that, I would find another yard that could supply me with something besides 2x material; and why spruce? That is awfully soft for a floor. Even for a rustic look, I would use at least pine. It should not be that difficult to find square edged 1 x 6 t & g pine. Do use plenty of fasteners, as any wide soft wood is going to want to cup. I would lay the floor and not sand it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## cricket1 (May 29, 2007)

*headache with 2 x 6 tongue and groove*

Well, I picked the spruce because that's the only thing they had around here in square edge, but you got a point, maybe I should look around a bit further away, not just around the corner. Also, I don't know anything about wood, and by the sample that I got the spruce looks nice and clean with not many knots and they are all small ones. Doesn't pine have many of them? What other wood has a clean, smooth look? Cedar? I don't want to spend too much money, it's only going to be a workplace/studio. After all, I could always give it a coat of paint or a wash, if the knots bother me. I appreciate all the idease I've been getting.


----------



## David Glover (Sep 4, 2008)

I live in Shelbyville, Tennessee and have installed several 1 X 6 spruce floors similar to what you are describing. I would suggest you look for 1 X 6 T&G instead of 2 X 6 T&G. If you cannot find it you can use what you have. You do not need a nail gun to install the floors. You can install it with finishing nails by hand. I recently installed one that way. Be sure you do not place the nails above the groove or the head of the nail will show, even though it is a finshing nail. The best way to keep the boards tight is to use a tool made for installing hard wood floors. You can knock the board up with the rubber end of the hammer and than use the tool to drive the nails. If you decide to go this route, let me know and I will explain it to you. It is not complicated. If you need further help, e-mail me at [email protected] and I will tell you what you need to do to make it look nice. If you install the spruce boards you will need to clean the boards with paint thinner after installation, stain the boards, and then varnish it for durablity.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

millie said:


> Maybe I should ask the lumber people about who buys this kind of wood and what they use it for and what the heck they use to fasten it.


2x6 T&G is often used for exposed (underside) roof decking, or as subfloor in applications where the underside of the floor deck will be exposed below. Large finish nails will do the trick. Just drive them most of the way and then use a nail set to drive them home.

I doubt that 3/4" plywood will be an adequate substrate to nail 2x decking into. It just isn't thick enough. You need sleepers.


----------



## lynn Corum (Apr 4, 2012)

millie said:


> This project of flooring for my converted garage is giving me a headache. - I am planning to put 2 x 6 spruce tongue and groove down over 3/4 inch plywood that is attached to the cement floor with tapcon nails. Why 2 inch thick? Because that is the only one I can get at the local lumber store that has one side butt-jointed and doesn't give me the grooves in the floor. The lumber guy told me I need to nail it with 3 1/4 inch nails. Problem is I can't find a nailer to rent that takes this size nails. I was hoping not to have to buy one. Do I really need such long nails? Who would rent that kind of angle nailer or sell one for that? (I live in the Los Angeles area.) Can anyone hand me a pill, please?


No you DO NOT need 3 1/4 nails, first of all they would hit the concrete flooring, beside that you could have glue the 2x6 flooring over the concrete, after putting a good sealer on it. Now the size of nail you need is 2", the flooring is actually 1 3/4" and the t & G is in between, or you could also just get wood flooring glue and glue flooring to osb. Good luck.


----------



## lynn Corum (Apr 4, 2012)

*2 x 6 tongue and groove flooring*



millie said:


> Well, I picked the spruce because that's the only thing they had around here in square edge, but you got a point, maybe I should look around a bit further away, not just around the corner. Also, I don't know anything about wood, and by the sample that I got the spruce looks nice and clean with not many knots and they are all small ones. Doesn't pine have many of them? What other wood has a clean, smooth look? Cedar? I don't want to spend too much money, it's only going to be a workplace/studio. After all, I could always give it a coat of paint or a wash, if the knots bother me. I appreciate all the idease I've been getting.


Here's a number of a wholesaler to call Mike Ralsto(XXX-XXXX), he sales both 1 x 6 and 2x6 or just google 2 x 6 pine flooring and many will pop
up to select from also check out nashvillebuilding supply.com, these are
professional and will get you the material and help. Spruce is less knots and lighter in color, usually cost .10 to .15 cents more then yellow pine flooring.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Lynn,Welcome to the forum---new members posting phone numbers to suppliers is kind of spammy--

I believe you meant well--Please go to 'introductions' and let us know a little about your interests---Mike (Moderator)


----------

